# Speaker blew off, is it safe to use PC ?



## coldpowered (Jul 10, 2013)

Speakers blew off (due to voltage fluctuation or got shorted reason not clear). After that fuse of the spike buster( to which monitor,psu power cable, speaker were connected) also went kaput. When i got new fuse for the spike buster, it was working fine . So i turned my PC ON AND IT DIDNT START. AFTER PRESSING THE POWER BUTTON ONE OF THE BLUE LIGHTS(Cooler master cabinet) FLASHED ON THEN PROMPTLY POWER BACKS  OFF.

So i opened it up tightened a few connections randomly and pressed the power button again but problem persisted. Then i left it and googled my problem . After some time came to conclusion that there is shorting somewhere or problem in PSU
. I turned my PC on again to see if fans are running for that one second . This time it started and was running fine then i switched it off and started it a second time but didnt run. Then third time it ran and running fine now.

My problem is SHOULD I CONTINUE USING IT ( ITS RUNNING FINE NOW ) OR GET IT CHECKED. Local shops are useless they will definaetely ask me to replace the PSU ( to a cheap rs 300-500 one and i have Corsair Cx 500v2. Best one available here is iball) without looking at the problem and will not care to look for the particular faulty part. They may do it for a heavy charge.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you continue to face such problems then you should consider RMA of your PSU.


----------



## coldpowered (Jul 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> If you continue to face such problems then you should consider RMA of your PSU.



I havent faced any problem yet, it happened yesterday around 5 pm


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

get rid of your spike buster.


----------



## coldpowered (Jul 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> get rid of your spike buster.


Then ?  buy another one but its working fine


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

coldpowered said:


> Then ?  buy another one but its working fine



don't use a spike buster. use a normal good UPS and connect cables with a multi-socket plug.


----------



## coldpowered (Jul 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> don't use a spike buster. use a normal good UPS and connect cables with a multi-socket plug.



ok i will use ups but is my PC affected by "what caused the speakers to burn" because it was not working as if there were PSU problem


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

So your PC is would king fine or you stll having than turning on problem?


----------



## coldpowered (Jul 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> So your PC is would king fine or you stll having than turning on problem?



Problem occured again today at 3 pm but fixed on its own.
This time after it got fixed i used my PC for 5 hours (from 4 pm - 9 pm and switched it off and on a couple of times in between with no problems) 
Earlier i was only switching it on and was not using it.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2013)

Then its problem with PSU.  This thing happen when there are some damadge done with the PSU capacitor.


----------

